# Baby -socks



## puchy (Oct 31, 2012)

Free patterns


----------



## moragagray (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Sorry we have problems downloading anything that is not a pdf, but thank you all the same


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the patterns


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you  Seems easy. I have never made a pair of socks, I will start with the Baby Socks first.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

HERE is a pdf:



minniemo said:


> Sorry we have problems downloading anything that is not a pdf, but thank you all the same


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> HERE is a pdf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks for that kippyfure much appreciated


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

puchy said:


> Free patterns


Many thanks for the pattern really cute. And to kippyfure for the pdf


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

No Prob!! Glad to do it!!



minniemo said:


> kippyfure said:
> 
> 
> > HERE is a pdf:
> ...


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

These are beautifull, thank you, Deb


----------



## john71105 (Dec 23, 2011)

minniemo said:


> Sorry we have problems downloading anything that is not a pdf, but thank you all the same


You may not have the program(s) needed to open the file extensions you try to download. If you don't have it already, open office (free) can open doc, excel, and power point slide show files.


----------



## price90210 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you for the pdf. Makes it so much easier to save.


----------



## Angelbeader (Apr 14, 2011)

Here you go. Enjoy!

Mari


----------



## Bobbie9 (Apr 14, 2011)

I have that new great-grandbaby girl; these little socks will be ideal and will make up fast! Thanks for the pattern. :lol:


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

Baby socks are a great thing to make to use up the yarn left over from an adult pair. I have often had enough to make a newborn size hat, too. Both are gifts that the baby will outgrow quickly, but they're easy and fun to make and something the baby can wear right away. When I make a sweater for a baby, I make it larger, so there's some hope for wearing it awhile.


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern.. very cute!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

So cute. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## puchy (Oct 31, 2012)

if possible, as shown in photo'm your job. thanks


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks very much for the patterns and info about using up sock yarn scraps! Never thought of that!


----------



## puchy (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

These socks are precious!!! Thank you!!! m


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

These socks are precious!!! Thank you!!! m


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks, I was able to download the PDF version. They look so cute!


----------



## C0RRiN3 (Jan 27, 2012)

aww so cute thank you!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Many thanks for this pattern


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Many thanks for the download. I can't seem to find a suggested weight for these. It says change to worsted for the adult, but can't find weight for the smaller. Am I just overlooking it??


----------



## puchy (Oct 31, 2012)

Test this model, is similar


----------



## puchy (Oct 31, 2012)

Test this model, is similar


----------

